# What rope to you prefer



## UrbanLogger (Jan 21, 2007)

I have recently learned to rope climb, after a few years of climbing with spikes (for removal porposes only) I have learned to rope climb after the guy I work with hurt his leg and most stay on the ground. I would like to replace his older ropes with some new rope, what type, or brand of rope do you prefer to use?

I think I'd like to use something that has a high visability, as his rope is a dark/light green combo, it seems to work almost like camoflauge in a tree, I'm thinking something orange, any suggestions?


----------



## PUclimber (Jan 21, 2007)

There's plenty of rope choices everyone has their preferences I like the blaze very high visibility and light weight. Also poison hi-vy and dragonly are very good bright ropes with good feels.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 21, 2007)

XTC Fire by Yale Cordage if you want HI-VIS Nuclear Orange Dayglo colors

this is a pic (with thanks to TREECLIMBINGFORUM) of XTC Fire (albiet a short piece made into a double lanyard). The pic does'nt do the rope justice, its much bright in person and in a tree...you can see it from a LONG ways off)

hi vis


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 21, 2007)

It's plain and simple,but my favorite is still Samson's arbor plex.It holds friction knots well,and when I'm foot locking,I can get a better grip on it with my feet that I can anything else


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 21, 2007)

First decide if you want 11mm or 1/2 inch rope.
if you chose 11mm, then get Blaze. If you want 1/2 inch, XTC.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jan 22, 2007)

Yale XTC+ is my personal favourite. I have XTC+ red and white, spearmint and fire. Personally i like the green one as its just feels different to the other (i know it shouldn't mine just does and its not the only one) I have the red one for a lanyard and the fire as a spilt tail all in one system. I also have 45m of red and 35m of fire. I'm going to try some Samson Velocity soon.

SRT-Tech hows a double lanyard work?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 22, 2007)

i think ArborPex is good rope; but the most hardware grade of our lines. If it is tops; the rest of the rope evolution in arborist lines have spiralled down, rather than up?

It is the weakest and has the most hamburger helper fibers to me; that break first and give the rough feel; and have less heat tolerance.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 22, 2007)

1/2" rope i like arbormaster #8100 is hard to beat. 11mm guys like velocity and blaze.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

5400LBS is HARDLY weak for a climbing rope. :monkey: (in reference to Arborplex).

i mean if THATS considered weak...maybe we should just all climb on 20,000lb test ropes instead... i think the 5000lb rating is JUST fine for us.

just saying....


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 22, 2007)

XTC fire here too. Seems to wear well, hold a knot good, and my groundies have never lost track of my rope since I started using it.


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 23, 2007)

I use Poison Ivy all the time. Even with the camo colors I have never had it grabbed or cut by the groundies. I have used the regular one and the HI-Vee and like them both a lot. I get the best of both worlds, with a rope that is a little lighter but don't have cramped hands from the 11 mm stuff.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ditto*



TheTreeSpyder said:


> i think ArborPex is good rope; but the most hardware grade of our lines. If it is tops; the rest of the rope evolution in arborist lines have spiralled down, rather than up?
> 
> It is the weakest and has the most hamburger helper fibers to me; that break first and give the rough feel; and have less heat tolerance.




It gets a 'plasticky' feel when worn in.

For me its bluestreak 1\2'' and firefly 11mil.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 23, 2007)

post hijack: M_BRUSHCUTTER, you can still stay tied in while passign your second lanyard around the next limb, clip it in, then unclip the other lanyard. (its a simple bypass)


----------



## begleytree (Jan 23, 2007)

I have yet to try anything smaller than 1/2" rope, so in 1/2" sampson's blue streak works very well for me. 
-Ralph


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 23, 2007)

I use the arbormaster red,white and black and love it. New england HI-VEE or the other VEE one can't think of the name is great too. IMO
Jared


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 23, 2007)

i just meant that Arborplex is weakest amongst our line choices generally, though it has been increased to 6k as i remember. i think there are stronger, more flexible and elastic choices.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 23, 2007)

begleytree said:


> I have yet to try anything smaller than 1/2" rope, so in 1/2" sampson's blue streak works very well for me.
> -Ralph


I have worn out a couple hanks of Blue Streak, great rope. 
I think the reason XTC is so popular is it's easy to splice for a climbing rope, so it attracts the veteran climbers, and it comes in pretty colors which attracts the novices. 
After trying 11mm rope, I'll never go back to 1/2". It suits my climbing style. I try not to spend much time pulling myself up by the rope, so the smaller size doesn't bother me.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I have worn out a couple hanks of Blue Streak, great rope.
> I think the reason XTC is so popular is it's easy to splice for a climbing rope, so it attracts the veteran climbers, and it comes in pretty colors which attracts the novices.
> After trying 11mm rope, I'll never go back to 1/2". It suits my climbing style. I try not to spend much time pulling myself up by the rope, so the smaller size doesn't bother me.



Mike, between you and a few others here, I have been convinced to buy a hank of 11mm. I should be ordering it within a few weeks, and I'll be sure to let you know how I adapt to it. 
-Ralph


----------



## climb it (Jan 23, 2007)

poison hi-vy. Its smooth to work with, holds knots nice, and its feel doesnt change much after being subjected to heat.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 23, 2007)

TheTreeSpyder said:


> i just meant that Arborplex is weakest amongst our line choices generally, though it has been increased to 6k as i remember. i think there are stronger, more flexible and elastic choices.



I've tried about every rope I can get my hands on,the tree pro red is another favorite....Do any of you guys do any foot locking at all?If so that is where the arbor-plex shines for me.It seems to grip my feet better than anything else.If I were just spiking up and tying off,I could live with just about anything


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 24, 2007)

*Whats footlocking?????*



Timberhauler said:


> I've tried about every rope I can get my hands on,the tree pro red is another favorite....Do any of you guys do any foot locking at all?If so that is where the arbor-plex shines for me.It seems to grip my feet better than anything else.If I were just spiking up and tying off,I could live with just about anything



Seriously, the lines that have been suggested here like the fly and velocity (not sure about poison ivy) have less stretch, which make for a more efficient footlock. Not to mention the lighter weight which makes for an easier footlock.

I'm gonna laugh at that footlock comment all day, thanks!


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don 't know if you have ever tried the fly Boston but it has much more stretch then any rope I have ever used. I felt like I was on a bungee cord climbing with that thing. I had to retire it in just a few months due to energy lose and just use it to make up lanyards. Static line is the only way to go for FL.


----------



## JEff B (Jan 24, 2007)

020, ever try velocity for foot locking? stuff is great, and once the sticky coating wears off it is great for DRT as well. it is the first 7/16 line i have used and i love it. For 1/2" i found many 16 strand that i like.... arbormaster, yellowjacket, XTC..... IMO if you are gunna go 1/2" then go 16 strand....and if you are looking to get into 11mm i suggest velocity, i have heard many mixed opinions about the fly, some love it some hate it. I have not tried blaze or poison ivy however blaze has less strength and more weight then velocity so i don't see the advantage


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 24, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I'm gonna laugh at that footlock comment all day, thanks!



That's fine,but arbor plex is still my favorite.I noticed more stretch with the tree pro red than I have the arbor plex,and with most of the trees around here that I prune,I rarely have to footlock more than about 30 feet before I can jump limbs to the top,so stretch is rarely if ever an issue


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 25, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> Don 't know if you have ever tried the fly Boston but it has much more stretch then any rope I have ever used. I felt like I was on a bungee cord climbing with that thing. I had to retire it in just a few months due to energy lose and just use it to make up lanyards. Static line is the only way to go for FL.



Interesting. I am on the firefly right now and love it, but am planning on trying velocity real soon.



Timberhauler said:


> That's fine,but arbor plex is still my favorite.I noticed more stretch with the tree pro red than I have the arbor plex,and with most of the trees around here that I prune,I rarely have to footlock more than about 30 feet before I can jump limbs to the top,so stretch is rarely if ever an issue



Its cool that you have a fav line, just stick with it. My point about the footlock comment is, YOU ARE ON A SITE FOR TREECLIMBERS, OF COURSE WE KNOW HOW TO FOOTLOCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Mc (Jan 25, 2007)

Velocity Hot. By far the best rope I have ever used. Obviously the rope genies are getting this stuffed figured out. Good feel and holds knots well, super lightweight, works well with distel and vt hitches and Lock Jack Sport. 

Dave


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey D Mc, glad to see you here at the site. Welcome!


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 25, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> YOU ARE ON A SITE FOR TREECLIMBERS, OF COURSE WE KNOW HOW TO FOOTLOCK!!!!!!!!



It wasn't meant as an insult to anybody,it was a serious question.I have had eight different climbers either work for me or do contract climbing for me over the years,and only two of them knew how to footlock.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 25, 2007)

I use three ropes..... MY favorite being the XTC by yale.... I also use A HI-vee from new england and an amsteel blue......

I love my XTC, it is the blaze and it hasnt been lost by my groundies....
It works good in the tree, just a damn good rope.....

The amsteel is a great rope and realy high break strength.... Friction knots dont seem to bother it much, it doesnt have real bad stretch either....

The Hi-vee is a good stand by rope....


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 26, 2007)

*no offense taken*



Timberhauler said:


> It wasn't meant as an insult to anybody,it was a serious question.I have had eight different climbers either work for me or do contract climbing for me over the years,and only two of them knew how to footlock.



I thought it was funny. I hear what you're saying though, it seems to be a dying art. I wonder if, with alot of climbers using SRT and Pantin's, if footlocking won't become an even less used skill???


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 26, 2007)

Davey Dog said:


> The amsteel is a great rope and realy high break strength.... Friction knots dont seem to bother it much, it doesnt have real bad stretch either....



You're trying to be funny, right?


----------



## JEff B (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> You're trying to be funny, right?



"Please note that Amsteel Blue behaves differently than normal rope and maintains the most strength when used with a spliced termination. Tied knots may severely reduce the breaking strength of Amsteel Blue." (wesspur.com)

Amsteel blue is not a climbing line!


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 26, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I thought it was funny. I hear what you're saying though, it seems to be a dying art. I wonder if, with alot of climbers using SRT and Pantin's, if footlocking won't become an even less used skill???



Don't think it will ever die for us comp. guy, that is until they take out the event. Would like to switch to a rope walking system but don't want to be slacking to much come comp.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 26, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I thought it was funny. I hear what you're saying though, it seems to be a dying art. I wonder if, with alot of climbers using SRT and Pantin's, if footlocking won't become an even less used skill???



Most of the newbie and wanna be climbers around here do not even know what I am talking about when I mention footlocking,or body thrusting.I try to do it at least once or twice a week,even if I have to do it on a removal to keep in shape


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> You're trying to be funny, right?



No I wasnt trying to be funny at all, I was trying to see how many of us actually pay attention to what we are responding too.... I see alot of people posting stuff that could result in a very bad accedent.... Even argue over it.
I am really suprised that anyone even caught that....

I climb with a XTC and a HI-Vee ..... 

I use Amsteel for winch line on my truck.....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 27, 2007)

I would love to climb on Amsteel. At triple the price of our arbo ropes, though, I won't justify the cost, just to say I've climbed on winch line.

I talked to the reps at Sampson about this at TCIA Expo, they looked at me sideways. They asked what I was climbing on currently, and at the time, 7/16" (11 mm) Stable Braid. They shook their heads like I was some kinda freak. I like static line and the the 11 mm Stable Braid (by special order) is really a nice rope for climbing. I don't kid you.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Re-read the post.... 


My life is more valuable then that... I was trying to see who pays attention to what they respond too... 

I dont climb with amsteel, I use it to winch my truck out when its stuck..... 

*It isnt a climb line and shouldnt be used as such...*


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> Most of the newbie and wanna be climbers around here do not even know what I am talking about when I mention footlocking,or body thrusting.I try to do it at least once or twice a week,even if I have to do it on a removal to keep in shape



I body thrust every time I rope climp something... More so because I am to lazy to go and get ascenders..... I climb with a split tail and have gone as far as to get a micro for my flip.... But that is enough. I wear wescos, wich makes it more of a chore to foot lock..... But it is how I was taught....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 27, 2007)

Wescos and no ascender, only if I was trying to make the ascent extra-challenging


> I dont climb with amsteel, I use it to winch my truck out when its stuck.....
> 
> It isnt a climb line and shouldnt be used as such...


The reason(s) why not? I'm just curious. A new one, I mean, not one that has been used as a winch line.

I know it's not considered a climbing line, and I have never climbed on it, but with the mega-tensile strength, an 11 mm Amsteel blue, I mean, why not?

Amsteel is the same fiber as our beloved Zing-It, only dyed a different color.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Amsteel is a great rope.. It wears like IRON and has a super tensil... It isnt rated as a climb line though. I use it for winch rope wich it is rated for.

I have heard from others and it was stated in this thread that it doesnt like tied knots. I see what you are saying, how ever it is not meant to be a climb line and I wouldnt recomend climbing with it....


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 27, 2007)

You don't necessarily need knots to ascend and descend a rope. 

If it's rated to pull trucks out of ditches, it would seem certain, whether or not it's 'rated' (recommended?) for climbing, I would assume, _but with great certainty_, that it could handle any normal climbing force a climber could throw at it.

I'd definitely take it for a spin, not that I'd recommend anyone else do, but again, why not?


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

I do see the point that you make and maybe it is worth looking into for a climb line... Maybe some one can get ahold of one of there reps and see what they can come up with.
It costs a lot more then even the priciest of arbor ropes though.

I dont see anything other than lack of actual testing and the extra price, that would say it cant be climbed with.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 27, 2007)

Price is the big factor. I would love to be a guinea pig on this one.

We should deluge the Sampson headquarters with e-mail requests for them to kick down a 200' Amsteel for the Tree Machine.

Yea, that's gonna happen.


(ps Our rep's name is Stacy MacFarlane)

( [email protected] )


----------



## rbtree (Jan 28, 2007)

TM, why would you want to climb on 100% full static, 3% stretch at break point, soft, 12 strand hollow braid? You'd be loading it to 0.5% of its rated tensile, if you're a 180 lb'er..... And, at full retail of over $3.00 a foot, just a tad pricey, non? Plus, with a full static line, like that, you'd not want to ever drop onto it even the slightest bit, as it has zero energy absorption characteristics. I have 600 feet of spectra, same as amsteel, not the blue...plenty strong for the applications I use it for...suspending whole trees, pulling, guying....but never shock loading. Came in handy during our recent storms.

I just tonight broke open a package containing 600 feet of Blaze, spliced by NickfromWi into 180, 200, and 220 foot hanks, for me and my buds........plus two adjustable friction savers, a nice stiff bridge for my B'fly, and an eye and eye prussic...oh yeah!!

Bishop has great prices on Blaze 600 foot reels! this is my first 11mm life
line...took me long enough! I do have some 3/8th KM 3 static access line..


----------



## rbtree (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> It's plain and simple,but my favorite is still Samson's arbor plex.It holds friction knots well,and when I'm foot locking,I can get a better grip on it with my feet that I can anything else



I dislike Arborplex..will only use it for light rigging, and only buy it cause I used to be able to get it for ~$230/600 ft...and only if I have no old lifelines to retire to light rigging lines. It's handling characteristics are lousy compared to all other lifelines...too stiff and will take on some sqwiggly set sometimes.

Lifeines of choice are Samson Arbormaster, XTC, NE ropes 16 strand...and just got some 11mm Blaze, excited to use that nice light line!


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 28, 2007)

rbtree said:


> TM, why would you want to climb on 100% full static, 3% stretch at break point, soft, 12 strand hollow braid? You'd be loading it to 0.5% of its rated tensile, if you're a 180 lb'er..... And, at full retail of over $3.00 a foot, just a tad pricey, non? Plus, with a full static line, like that, you'd not want to ever drop onto it even the slightest bit, as it has zero energy absorption characteristics.


Why.... because it'll hold me. Because I like static (over dynamic OR semi-static). But probably it's just ego. Probably like every other climber out there me thinks me is a hot shot. 

...because I've tried every rope, already, that is out there.


Just willing to try it for the sake of trying it. 6 months as primary lifeline is a 'try'.

Explore the outer reaches of ropedom, abseil where no man has rappelled before, livin' a lifeline lifetime. 

Yup, definitely ego.    .




rb said:


> I just tonight broke open a package containing 600 feet of Blaze, spliced by NickfromWi into 180, 200, and 220 foot hanks, for me and my buds........


Joy. I don't know what more to say about that.




> Bishop has great prices on Blaze 600 foot reels! this is *my first 11mm life*
> line...took me long enough!


 You, wha...huh??? NO WAY !

Roger, you're a living legend around these part (AS) and you 're the best by far out in your region. You guys do daily what most of us riggers would consider 'extreme'. You've brought us pictures now for 4 or 5 years and have taught us more than _any other_ Arboristsite member, YOU, of all people, have never climbed on 11 mm:jawdrop: 

You are like the Grand Poobah of access and rigging, the illustrious magistrate of speedlining and the big dawg of big wood.... 

yet, the entire Arboristsite membership gets to hold your hand and walk you through the doors and into the world of 11 mm.

This could be the greatest irony known to man.  



.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 28, 2007)

rbtree said:


> I dislike Arborplex..will only use it for light rigging, and only buy it cause I used to be able to get it for ~$230/600 ft...and only if I have no old lifelines to retire to light rigging lines. It's handling characteristics are lousy compared to all other lifelines...too stiff and will take on some sqwiggly set sometimes.
> 
> Lifeines of choice are Samson Arbormaster, XTC, NE ropes 16 strand...and just got some 11mm Blaze, excited to use that nice light line!



I just got 150 ft.of the XTC,and I'm liking it so far.I have yet to do any footlocking on it though.I'll have to wait until it gets a little more broken in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 15, 2007)

*rope*

In a nutshell stay with a name you can trust samson
or equivalent and you cant go wrong I still remember using manilla;
use hi v now after having arborplex cut by ground pounder.


That stunk; also this line seems to weaken faster than my present
choice ! Its cheaper I wont argue there, and I still use as hand line
and sometimes at my farm I will circle brush tie a bowline hook to
tractor cinch a bunch up and cut around in this circle to keep 
briers at bay "nasty little devils", but only when to big to hog !!!!!:crazy1: :crazy1: :crazy1: :crazy1: :crazy1: :crazy1:


----------



## Curtis James (Feb 16, 2007)

blue streak and red white and black. 1/2 in 8,100 lbs tensile.


----------

